# Deep Tracks - Peter Gabriel - "Peter Gabriel" - (1977)



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

View attachment 107025


Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Peter Gabriel - "Peter Gabriel" - (1977)

"Peter Gabriel" is the debut solo studio album by English progressive rock singer-songwriter Peter Gabriel and the first of four with the same eponymous title.

Released on 25 February 1977, it was produced by Bob Ezrin. Gabriel and Ezrin assembled a team of musicians, including King Crimson frontman and guitarist Robert Fripp, to record the album. Upon the album's release, Gabriel began touring with a seven-piece band under his own name.

This album is often called either "Peter Gabriel 1" or "Car", referring to the album cover by London artist Peter Christopherson when he was associated with the London artists group Hipgnosis. The car was a Lancia Flavia owned by Hipgnosis founder Storm Thorgerson.

The album went to No. 7 in UK and No. 38 in the US.

Gabriel's first solo success came with the album's lead single "Solsbury Hill", an autobiographical piece expressing his thoughts on leaving Genesis. Although mainly happy with the music, Gabriel felt that the album, in particular the track "Here Comes The Flood", was over-produced.

During "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway" tour, Gabriel announced to his Genesis bandmates that he had decided to leave the band, citing estrangement from the other members and the strains on his marriage. Nonetheless, he saw his commitment through to the conclusion of the tour. The breaking point came with the difficult pregnancy of Gabriel's wife, Jill and the subsequent birth of their first child, Anna. When he opted to stay with his sick daughter and wife, rather than record and tour, the resentment from the rest of the band led Gabriel to conclude that he had to leave the group.

In a letter to fans, delivered through the music press at the end of the tour, entitled "Out, Angels Out", Gabriel explained that the "vehicle we had built as a co-op to serve our song writing became our master and had cooped us up inside the success we had wanted. It affected the attitudes and the spirit of the whole band. The music had not dried up and I still respect the other musicians, but our roles had set in hard."

Gabriel then closed the letter: "There is no animosity between myself and the band or management. The decision had been made some time ago and we have talked about our new direction. The reason why my leaving was not announced earlier was because I had been asked to delay until they had found a replacement to plug up the hole. It is not impossible that some of them might work with me on other projects."

Gabriel's Genesis bandmate Phil Collins, who became Gabriel's replacement, later remarked that the other members "were not stunned by Peter's departure because we had known about it for quite a while". The band carried on without Gabriel.

Stephen Demorest of Rolling Stone described "Peter Gabriel" as "a grab bag collection of songs that bear little resemblance to one another", nonetheless praising it as "an impressively rich debut album".

Personnel -

Peter Gabriel - vocals, keyboards, flute, recorder

Robert Fripp - electric guitar, classical guitar, banjo

Tony Levin - bass guitar, tuba, leader of the Barbershop Quartet

Jozef Chirowski - keyboards

Larry Fast - synthesizer, programming

Allan Schwartzberg - drums

Steve Hunter - acoustic guitar on "Solsbury Hill"; lead guitar on "Slowburn" and "Waiting for the Big One"; electric guitar, rhythm guitar; pedal steel

Dick Wagner - backing vocals, guitar on "Here Comes the Flood"

Jimmy Maelen - percussion, synthibam, bones

London Symphony Orchestra - orchestra on "Down the Dolce Vita" and "Here Comes the Flood"
Michael Gibbs - arrangement of orchestra

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Gabriel_(1977_album)

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

"Moribund the Burgermeister" -






"Solsbury Hill" -






"Modern Love" -






"Excuse Me" -






"Humdrum" -






"Slowburn" -






"Waiting For The Big One" -






"Down The Dolce Vita" - "Here Comes The Flood" -


----------

